# E84 X1 Pro Nav ConnectedDrive Country Change



## Duckworth (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Everybody,

I was wondering if anybody might be able to help me with the ConnectedDrive on my E84 X1 with Professional Nav.

I purchased this vehicle new in the UK, where I utilised the full ConnectedDrive suite for around 12 months (RTTI, TMC, Remote Services, etc.) before moving myself and the car to Australia.

Since moving to Australia, I have been having issues with the features in the nav kit. Updating the maps was easy enough, but I have lost all RTTI and TMC functionality, and the ability to send addresses to the system from my phone. BMW tells me that my services have been disconnected as they aren't allowed in Australia, but after further investigation, the 'business case' for my VIN was moved to Australia. I still haven't been able to reactivate any of the services but.

Now that the vehicle is out of warranty, I've decided it's time to start digging again and see if I can get any of the features back. I imagine RTTI to be difficult, but does anybody know if I can change the TMC channel/frequency somehow? And has anyone else experienced this sort of thing when exporting/importing a car and been able to shift everything over?

Any help would be hugely appreciated!

Duck


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Open a PUMA case at the BMW dealer, ask them if it is possible to move your VIN/SIM Card number to Australia, pay the new subscription and you should be good to go, if possible...Unless Australia is also getting rid of 2G mobile network like they will be very soon in the US, UK etc. In that case, you will have to wait for a new solution said they will be provided.

As for TMC, radio and so on, your CIC should be coded to Australian market. You need BMW Standard Tools and a OBD plug for your car.



Duckworth said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody might be able to help me with the ConnectedDrive on my E84 X1 with Professional Nav.
> 
> ...


----------

